# Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat



## fischaBVB (29. Juli 2016)

Moin Boardies,

meint Ihr es macht Sinn, ein Echolot mit Side scan o.ä. auf einem Belly Boat zu benutzen?

Der See den ich befische (Große Brombachsee) ist sehr groß und ich möchte schnell viel Fläche absuchen (soweit mit Belly möglich)!

Danke


----------



## fischbär (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*

Nach was willst Du ihn denn absuchen?


----------



## allegoric (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*

Das macht keinen Sinn, denn das Side Imaging oder Side Scan bringt nur dann etwas, wenn man die exakte Geschwindigkeit des Herstellers befolgt. Nur dann gibt es klare Bilder. Das trifft auf jedes Echolot zu.

Das wird mit einem Belly Boat schlichtweg nicht erreicht bzw. die Geschwindigkeit wird stark variieren.


----------



## fischaBVB (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nach was willst Du ihn denn absuchen?



 Schnellstmöglichst Struktur, bzw. Fische (Beutefische) finden!!


----------



## Heikuuu (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*

also ich finde es macht schon sinn, habe es selbst praktiziert, um so langsamer und umso besser das bild, aber bewegung brauch das si schon, hast sicher ein paar flossenschläge drauf aber bei mir war das bild besser als mit motorboot. kannst dich auch auf der stelle drehen und hast quasi einen rundumblick(ala 360' si) und fischschwärme(baitball) sind gut zu erkennen.
aber nimm ein gerät wo man die seiten tauschen kann(in der software) weil mit belly fährt man ja rückwärts, sonst musst du seitenverkehrt denken...


----------



## fischbär (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*

Also Fische wird sehr, sehr schwer. Wie schon geschrieben, Du musst, für gute Bilder ca. 5 km/h konstant auf geradem Kurs möglichst ohne Drehbewegungen fahren. Das wird mit Flossen schwer bis unmöglich. Du kannst Dich aber um Deine Achse drehen, und bekommst so einen guten Eindruck der Struktur um Dich herum (ähnl. "360 Imaging"). Allerdings wird es schwierig, Abstände und Positionen von Objekten sinnvoll einzuschätzen.
Geld würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben, aber wenn Du ein Sidescan hast, ist es sicher ne nette Sache.


----------



## fischaBVB (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*

Danke für die Antworten.

 Noch habe ich kein Echolot, denke aber mal, dass ich mir ein ganz "normales" kaufen werde.

 Ist halt schwierig in so einem großen Gewässer die Fische zu finden!!


----------



## freibadwirt (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*

Einfach die Kanten am GBS abfischen dann wird alles gut. Side Scan halt ich persöhnlich auf dem Belly Boat als Quatsch hab es slbst am Boot nie mit laufen.
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Einfach die Kanten am GBS abfischen dann wird alles gut. Side Scan halt ich persöhnlich auf dem Belly Boat als Quatsch hab es slbst am Boot nie mit laufen.
> Andreas


Insider:
Weil Du eh immer zu schnell fährsch ;-)


----------



## freibadwirt (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Side scan, Side Imaging,... für Belly Boat*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Insider:
> Weil Du eh immer zu schnell fährsch ;-)



A wa .5 kmh schaft mein Boot gar nicht.Ich glaub ich brauch einen neuen Motor:q:q
Andreas


----------

